# simple drive 96300-40001-001



## vir68 (Dec 28, 2008)

hi, i am behind an ole dell desktop which has 8 usb ports 4 of which are working.I have a simple drive model 96300-40001-001 which carries important data and when plugged to window 7 computer gives out "drive not recognized" message.I have tried hooking power directly in wall outlet and changing usb cables,tried drive on different computer but of no avail.The drive makes clicking noise like two or three times.Is my drive fried?is there any way i can recover data?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

A drive clicking means the drive has failed and needs to be replaced. You can use GetDataBack NTFS to try and recover your data. Download the trial version and let it scan it will tell you what if any files it can recover. Then you decide if it is worth paying for to actually recover your data.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

if you do not have budget you can try* Testdisk* and *photorec*.. TestDisk Download - CGSecurity

I will suggest you to use Photorec to recover your files, photos, videos :

PhotoRec Step By Step - CGSecurity


And Testdisk to try fix the drive:

TestDisk Step By Step - CGSecurity


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Certainly try the free programs. However in my experience, these programs will not work if the drive is not recognized by the system. However *GetDataBack* does, not that I'm trying to sell it or anything, it just works for me.


----------



## vir68 (Dec 28, 2008)

thank you for your quick replies,but one question-will all these programs work if my drive is not recognized by computer?It would be nice if they do..atleast i have some hope now - thanks again.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

I am sure of Testdisk and Photorec as I have personally used it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> Certainly do try the free programs. However in my experience, these programs will not work if the drive is not recognized by the system.


Like I said in the quote


----------



## vir68 (Dec 28, 2008)

well testdisk does not detect my drive,tried getdataback -looks kind of sophisticated for layman-this weekend i will try again-thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

GetDataBack is relatively simple. You let it scan your drive. it will take sometime (depending on the size of your drive it may take a day or 2 if it is quite large) When it is done it will report what it can restore. then you decide if it is worth paying for it to actually restore your data.


----------

